

Seeking open source programmer for oss project - giis

We(initially three people,but now two) are working on open source project.- basically creating a website- It is to be an interactive environment where people can learn command line skills, bash scripting. That sort of thing.We are looking for a web developer(our previous web-dev ,said he couldn't find spare time to continue with us because of his hectic day job) with good skills/experience on php/Java script/mysql and also a guy with good experience with Linux security issues.Remember its oss project , so this whole project may end up as complete waste of your time with nothing earned (money) other than experience. Anyway, it's an excellent learning opportunity for different skills.If you are interested in joining us ,please let me know.
======
giis
Sorry, I have updated my profile now. You can reach me on lakshmipathi DOT g
AT gmail DOT com

------
meadhikari
How to contact you? I find no contact info in your profile.

